# Well, I feel a little better...



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good to hear the Jersey is back in form and doing well.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

What nice news! I'm sure you're relieved, but Jersey sounds like a good boy and I'll bet he gets back into step in no time .


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

:banana::jamming::banana::nchuckin Mom's eyes)_

CONGRATULATIONS JERSEY!!!!
_


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Nice job Jersey and Julie!!  Maddie says.."Woof,Woof!"

It's glad to hear you also started agility class...it's really fun isn't it?

There's this one girl in our 4-H dog project, who has a really talented black lab, and he was like that too, needed to get a 'mind refresher' with something...I think it was the jumps too. Some dogs I suppose are like that...no idea why, but some just do.

Good luck in May! Sounds like fun to me! Maddie trains well outdoors too...maybe because she likes it soo much!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Hope all continues to go well with Jersy.


----------

